

Google Mobile and Tablet: Introducing the Knowledge Graph - derpenxyne
http://insidesearch.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/knowledge-graph-for-mobile-and-tablet.html

======
magicalist
This links to a mobile-specific story. It seems like you meant to link to
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/05/introducing-
knowledge...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/05/introducing-knowledge-
graph-things-not.html)

which has a submission here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3982887>

~~~
derpenxyne
True, but the content of the two is largely the same, "Cross-posted on the
Inside Search Blog". I've altered the title to that effect.

------
hammerbrostime
"Fact Graph" seems like a more apt name

------
dysoco
So like DuckDuckGo does ?

